# Constipation relief and breastfeeding



## closedaccount15 (Dec 25, 2007)

I had a c-section on the 4th, and I still have not used the bathroom. I take 2 100 mg colace daily, and I am taking cal/magnesium supplement and probiotics which helped when I was pregnant, but doesn't seem to be doing anything now. I have a back up of gas, so I would like to go soon. Is there anything I can take while nursing an 8 day old baby. BTW, she seems to be sensitive to diary already, so I have cut that out, and I need my options to be diary free.


----------



## ChelseaWantsOut (Oct 2, 2008)

Have you tried good, old-fashioned prune juice? A quart or two and plenty of water has never failed to get something going within two days for me.

I used an enema for my first PP poo, because it had been so long and I was really worried it would be rock hard. Good luck!


----------



## PatioGardener (Aug 11, 2007)

Bran also works well! And psyllium (spelling?) - like what you get in Metamucil - is great too. And LOTS of water!

Good luck - those first postpartum poops are nasty.


----------



## JudiAU (Jun 29, 2008)

Yikes. I always take psyllium in capsules. I would add that to your diet at several points in the day. Gentle and effective.


----------



## lsmama (May 27, 2009)

Here's what works for me: 3 colace taken in divided doses. At night before bed, I eat 1/2 frozen raspberries & 2 TBS ground flax seed. You could add soy milk & make a smoothie. I eat 1 cup of all bran cereal in the am with 1 glass of prune juice. My dr. recommends colace 3x/day until you go, then drop to 2, then 1 as long as you need it. My prenatals had the equivalent of 1, so I took this daily throughout pg. So sorry. This sucks!


----------



## kismetbaby (Feb 21, 2009)

Dairy is binding anyway and can make the problem worse. Ground flax seeds are what helped me that most (pysillium didn't work for me). I still make sure to get a TBS or two a day either on my cereal or in a smoothie. Berries and bran cereals are also helpful. At one point I also resorted to stool softeners (not laxatives mind you, but stool softeners), b/c I had hemorrhoid issues and could not find relief otherwise.

Good luck, that's the worst.


----------



## averlee (Apr 10, 2009)

Is there anything that usually gives you the runs? There's a burrito shop in my neighborhood that will have you crapping halfway through your taco!

I second the suggestion for prune juice. For mild constipation, a cup before bed usually will have you pooping by morning. I think you could also try drinking a cup every hour until you finally go.

Also, getting enough fluids is essential- plenty of water, juice, herbal tea, non-carbonated soda, etc. If you don't have enough fluids your body extracts more moisture from your intestines, leading to constipation.


----------



## closedaccount15 (Dec 25, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *averlee*
> 
> Is there anything that usually gives you the runs? There's a burrito shop in my neighborhood that will have you crapping halfway through your taco!
> 
> ...


i tried burger king a few days ago which usually works but did not. I just drank a cup of prune juice - yuck, but hopefully that will work.


----------



## henny penny (Mar 26, 2008)

Ugh. I was in your shoes. One dose of Phillips Milk of Magnesia did the trick.


----------



## closedaccount15 (Dec 25, 2007)

Spent longer this morning trying to poo then I was in labor. So I guess I will try milk of magnesia


----------



## closedaccount15 (Dec 25, 2007)

I POOPED - yes it took longer than labor! I still have gas, but man, I am so relived. I hope that was the worst of it.


----------

